# Vaping Noob



## Yiannaki (31/5/14)

Morning all 

The name is John, I recently quit what you guys call 'stinkies' (which btw is an awesome term for them)

I've been off them for two weeks as of today. I know I'm gonna probably get seriously flamed for this but I bought a twisp 2 weeks ago and have been vaping on that since my last stinky.

I've since discovered a whole new world of vaping that I never knew existed, with awesome looking mods and other vaping gadgets. 

After reading up a bit around here and on the net, I've figured I've probably opted for the worst vaping device. But I'll soon be looking to move forward to some more advanced vaping devices so any advice would be appreciated.

Looking forward to hearing from you guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/14)

Hi and welcome to the forum @Yiannaki , the twisp seems to be a great way to get used to the idea of vaping, if it's working for you then its doing what it's supposed to, keeping you off the stinkies, but yes, there are bigger and better things out there, the trick is finding your "happy place"

Well done on your two weeks so far, the first few weeks are the hardest and you're doing great so far, keep it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum @Yiannaki , the twisp seems to be a great way to get used to the idea of vaping, if it's working for you then its doing what it's supposed to, keeping you off the stinkies, but yes, there are bigger and better things out there, the trick is finding your "happy place"
> 
> Well done on your two weeks so far, the first few weeks are the hardest and you're doing great so far, keep it up



Thanks for the welcome 

Having spent the cash on it, I'll keep on with it for now, until the bug bites to move onto something better. If I keep browsing through this forum though, that might happen sooner 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (31/5/14)

Welcome. Yes, this forum isn't very wallet friendly lol. But as stated above, if its got you off the stinkies then you already in the right direction. Well done.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (31/5/14)

BumbleBee said:


> the trick is finding your "happy place"



This happy place you speak of, it seems to be wholly incompatible with a happy wallet.

Pick one: Happy vaping place / happy wallet.

But jokes aside, welcome @Yiannaki. You should see if you can find @Silver's review of the Twisp, and also @Metal Liz's comments on it. They both started with Twisp and then moved on . 

Silver's review will be very helpful as it will help you gauge your device (and its performance) against more advanced rigs.

Welcome though, and congrats on kicking a nasty habbit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (31/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Welcome. Yes, this forum isn't very wallet friendly lol. But as stated above, if its got you off the stinkies then you already in the right direction. Well done.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk





devdev said:


> This happy place you speak of, it seems to be wholly incompatible with a happy wallet.
> 
> Pick one: Happy vaping place / happy wallet.
> 
> ...




Thanks guys 

I will have a look around for these reviews  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/5/14)

Most welcome. Congrats on the 2 weeks. Here is a post on possible next steps re device. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/5/14)

Morning and welcome @Yiannaki 

I as well as a lot of the forum members started on the Twisp and since then moved on. One thing I've learned is to enjoy and appreciate every step of the way. You learn what you like and dislike, what works for you and what doesn't. The forum is a wonderful sores of information, and support group. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Morning all
> 
> The name is John, I recently quit what you guys call 'stinkies' (which btw is an awesome term for them)
> 
> ...



Welcome @Yiannaki 
No problem whatsoever that you are trying a Twisp. Many of us got into vaping with a Twisp, myself included. 
As others have pointed out, its not what you vape but that you keep off the stinkies!

I used the Twisp for about a month or two. Its a good device but does have some shortcomings. I think their liquids are quite good but expensive. Perhaps check out the review I wrote and it may help you out a bit. 

My advice for discovering your ideal vape setup is to take things slowly. In the meantime, take notice of whether you prefer a small device or a larger one. Where you vape most - ie at the office, on the road, at home. Also, pay attention to what type of vape you think you like. More flavour, more intense throat hit. etc. These observations will help in your choices going forward. Don't just rush in and buy several fancy shiny gadgets you see others posting - it may well disappoint you...

Otherwise, all the best for your vaping journey - hope you enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/6/14)

Thank you all for the welcome and your advice  

Much appreciated! 

Hoping to come through to meet everyone and learn a bit more about other devices at the jhb meet up 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/6/14)

Welcome @Yiannaki 
There is nothing wring with starting on a Twisp. My in law has one and is happy with it.

I started on a EGO-CE4, and have since moved on to a Vision spinner with a mini Pro Tank 2 or mini Pro Tank 3 (depends on what liquid i am using) 

As the others have stated, It does not matter what you started with as long as it gets you off the stinkies. Also, this forum is not wallet friendly. hehe. Will be vaping away on a Sigelei 20W with Nautilus by the end of the month and i am looking at a Kayfun rebuildable for the next. And I have only been vaping for 3 weeks now... lol

Enjoy your vaping journey and if you have any questions, feel free to ask. everyone I met on the forum has been very friendly and even more helpfull.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

welcome dude  well done on your 2 weeks stinkie free!!! 

Please don't beat yourself up over doing what most of us do and buy the most well advertised ecig in SA, hahaha, Twisp is doing what a lot of the other suppliers should be aiming to do and set up little shops and stalls all over the place to get the vaping flag flying high and visible. As long as you are happy with your device, enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/6/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Welcome @Yiannaki
> There is nothing wring with starting on a Twisp. My in law has one and is happy with it.
> 
> I started on a EGO-CE4, and have since moved on to a Vision spinner with a mini Pro Tank 2 or mini Pro Tank 3 (depends on what liquid i am using)
> ...



Thanks Man. 

Seems like you've covered lots of vaping ground in such a short space of time 

Does the tank make a big difference on the taste of the flavours? 



Metal Liz said:


> welcome dude  well done on your 2 weeks stinkie free!!!
> 
> Please don't beat yourself up over doing what most of us do and buy the most well advertised ecig in SA, hahaha, Twisp is doing what a lot of the other suppliers should be aiming to do and set up little shops and stalls all over the place to get the vaping flag flying high and visible. As long as you are happy with your device, enjoy it



Thanks Liz. 

I had a look at your vaping journey and all the flavours you've sampled! It seems that you're the go to person for good e-juice advice 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Does the tank make a big difference on the taste of the flavours?



Hi @Yiannaki 

The tank you use does make a difference. Some are much better than others, while some are just different.
There are so many factors that influence the vape and part of the allure is trying to figure out what they are
Airflow, coil design, size of the tank, battery its paired with - these things all make a difference to the flavour, throat hit and vapour. Some of these differences are quite subtle and some are more pronounced.

For example, the mini Protank 2 gives better flavour to me than the normal sized Protank 2
The Nautilus gives a very smoothe vape experience to me

But the more popular ones are all good to get going - its finding what you prefer that makes it interesting.... and costly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/6/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Yiannaki
> 
> The tank you use does make a difference. Some are much better than others, while some are just different.
> There are so many factors that influence the vape and part of the allure is trying to figure out what they are
> ...



Awesome. Thanks for letting me know 

It seems I have a ton of things to learn about vaping. Im loving every minute of it though. 

I already have my eye on some new equipment  Im considering a Spinner V2, with a mini protank 2, but im gonna hold out for the meantime till I've seen more from the peeps at the JHB meetup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks Man.
> 
> Seems like you've covered lots of vaping ground in such a short space of time
> 
> Does the tank make a big difference on the taste of the flavours?



I myself am amazed at how fast i am moving! 

There is a WORLD of difference between the flavor of my old CE4 and the mini Pro Tanks. The CE4's are just lying in my drawer at home now, although i do use their batteries as backups from time to time. The spinner also makes a big difference. I found that different liquids taste better at different voltage settings on my spinner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (2/6/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I myself am amazed at how fast i am moving!
> 
> There is a WORLD of difference between the flavor of my old CE4 and the mini Pro Tanks. The CE4's are just lying in my drawer at home now, although i do use their batteries as backups from time to time. The spinner also makes a big difference. I found that different liquids taste better at different voltage settings on my spinner.



I've had a look at some info on the spinner and I'm so tempted 

I'm curious to see what experience the VV has to offer.

Too many cool gadgets, not enough moola. Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome. Thanks for letting me know
> 
> It seems I have a ton of things to learn about vaping. Im loving every minute of it though.
> 
> I already have my eye on some new equipment  Im considering a Spinner V2, with a mini protank 2, but im gonna hold out for the meantime till I've seen more from the peeps at the JHB meetup



Forgot to add that i would not have known nearly as much as i do without the fine people on this forum. Not once did I get flamed for asking questions. 

You, good people of ecigssa.co.za, you may all now stand up and take a bow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I've had a look at some info on the spinner and I'm so tempted
> 
> I'm curious to see what experience the VV has to offer.
> 
> ...



You will not regret getting a VV, one of the best desicions i have made on my vaping journey.

and I 100% agree with you... WAY too many cool gadgets.... I might have to get a second job. ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/6/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Forgot to add that i would not have known nearly as much as i do without the fine people on this forum. Not once did I get flamed for asking questions.
> 
> You, good people of ecigssa.co.za, you may all now stand up and take a bow.



Agreed!

Two days here and ive already learnt from the peeps here and felt at home.

Thanks to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/14)

Good idea @Yiannaki to check out the equipment at the Vape Meet

There should be plenty protanks and VV batteries there. Ask someone for a puff and try have a go

Also, you should try take a few drags on a well set up rebuildable to see if you like the intensity


----------



## Riaz (5/6/14)

welcome @Yiannaki 

well done on kicking the analogues! 

you already way ahead in a healthier life, and not to mention a sad wallet 

but jokes aside, vaping has changed my life in so many ways, and i hope it does to you as well

just be strong and fight those urges for stinkies, they will come

you will eventually reach a point where they actually disgust you and you will think to yourself, OMG did i actually smoke? did i really smell like that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

